# Motobecane Sprint vs Windsor Fens?



## 80s_on (May 28, 2011)

Hi all, first post. I haven't introduced myself because I couldn't find any ViewFinder forum.

So. I'm here looking for a road bike for my new commute. I think I have narrowed it down to Motobecane Sprint vs Windsor Fens. Just wondering what the advantage of the Sprint is over the Fens? They seem to weigh about the same, so is it just the components?

Thanks,
80s


----------



## 80s_on (May 28, 2011)

I decided to go Cyclocross and went with this: http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_cross_pro_rival.htm

I tried out a friend's Shimano and an SRAM red bike and I prefer the more solid feel of the SRAM brake levers, although my bike isn't SRAM red. I guess there is always a bit of risk shopping online ...

Can't wait!


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

Cool! Let us know what you think and post pics please, kthxbye! Sorry for no feedback sooner, was not online much over the holiday weekend. I don't know enough about the Windsor line to make a thoughtful comparison, I have learned about some differences within the Motobecane line when comparing their Le Champion frames to their Immortal and Century frames.


----------

